# [SOLVED] MS Office 2010 keeps crashing!



## Androidrules

I just bought a copy of MS Office 2010 for my laptop and installed it. I can make a new document and save it just fine, but when I try to open a docx file, it says that it has stopped working. I removed this Bluetooth add-in, and it still does it. Please help!


----------



## macropod

*Re: MS Office 2010 keeps crashing!*

Have you tried repairing the Office installation (via Programs & Features > Microsoft Office > Change in the Windows Control Panel)?


----------



## Androidrules

*Re: MS Office 2010 keeps crashing!*

Yes. It didn't work. The problem still persists.


----------



## djaburg

*Re: MS Office 2010 keeps crashing!*

See if you can start it in safe mode without crashing. If you can, then it's likely some other add-on that's causing the issue. To start in safe mode, hold the CTRL key down when you click the icon and it should ask you if you want to start it in safe mode.


----------



## Androidrules

*Re: MS Office 2010 keeps crashing!*

It does start in safe mode without any problems.


----------



## macropod

*Re: MS Office 2010 keeps crashing!*

Start Word normally, then go to File|Options|Addins and see what addins are listed under 'Active Application Addins' and 'Document Related Addins'. What addins are listed?


----------



## Androidrules

*Re: MS Office 2010 keeps crashing!*

Here is a screenshot of the add-ins window. I saved it as an attachment.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: MS Office 2010 keeps crashing!*

I have an HP Laptop I spent days trying to solve the same thing and finally gave up and installed Ms Word 2003. Access, Excel, Outlook 2010 all work fine so I am anxiously awaiting the answer here myself. I uninstalled, reinstalled, disabled macros, repaired and even tried Office 2007 Word and different versions from Small Business to Professional etc and this only happened on my HP laptop and I could find nothing different from either of my desktops.


----------



## Androidrules

*Re: MS Office 2010 keeps crashing!*

I've figured out the problem! So on that add-ins tab I noticed that the Bluetooth thing was still there even though I already disabled in somewhere else. So I clicked on it and disabled it. Thanks for your help macropod!


----------

